# Steering is a bit stiff...



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I seem to have many axle problems with my car. Both of my ball joints had to be replaced, my cv boots have ripped 4 times in the 4 years I own my car, my axle needing to be replaced in every case, and now my steering is stiff. I checked the boots and they all see intact. Could there be another cause to sticky steering?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Your powersteering pump might be dying. Make sure that you have the proper fluid level


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

My car doesn't have power steering as far as I know, and if it's supposed to....the power steering pump is gone....


----------

